# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Need advise on creating Windows Tablet application

## ajayjain

Hi,

I am new to this site.
I was a VB developer but long time back i moved into Microsoft Dynamics NAV
Still got some knowledge on SQL,VB Script, ADO etc.
I hate c#, can do only vb.net

I need to start learning win 8 tablet application
I need to develop a tablet application which can read and write into MS Navision SQL database 
it should have option to store locally within tablet if it is offline (no wifi) and synch later on
Users can go into the field, do the survey whole day and in evening update the server

Please advise
Which tool do I need, I heard VS 2012 & DEVExpress will be good
Can i develop on Win 7 OS, or i will need win 8

Any code sample, pdf would be superb

Thanks
Ajay

----------


## HanneSThEGreaT

I'd say your best bet would be to use the Visual Studio 2012 Express For Windows Phone. You could also consider using the VS 2013 RC or Preview. Unfortunately, you will need this on Windows 8, or 8.1 not on Windows 7

----------


## dilettante

Windows tablets do not run Windows Phone.  They run Windows 7 if they are old, Windows Vista or Windows XP Tablet Edition if very old, otherwise they run Windows 8 or Windows RT 8.

Win8 is dying, and users are being upgraded to Win8.1 for free (like a Service Pack but they don't call it that).  This means you'll need Visual Studio Express 2013 for Windows.

See Downloads

----------

